# skin tear dressing



## lmlaprise (Oct 14, 2010)

I have a primary care client who is dressing the wound of a patient.  This patient was seen by a surgeon, and when the original dressing was removed to re-dress a skin tear ocurred.  She did not feel comfortable going back to the surgeon, so she went to her primary care dr.  How can I code this skin tear?  Do I just code for the supplies or should I use and E&M service?

Thanks,
L.Laprise


----------

